# New to this forum; advise for these selfies



## Weini (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got a new lens, but the weather was bad for several days. Wanna try this new lens out. Not fancy, cheap one; but for me, a broke student, is good enough. Any critique would be greatly appreciated!
And I am starting to shoot other girls and landscape using this new lens. And I will become active in Instagram if enough people follow me. Please follow me: weininy


----------

